# Hibernate n:m plus Eigenschaft



## Foermchen82 (24. Nov 2008)

Halle zusammen,

Ich möchte via Hibernate 2 Objekte in einer n:m beziehung zusammenführen. Soweit so gut. Jetzt möchte ich aber die Beziehung gerne um ein zusätzliches Attribut erweitern.

Beispiel:

Objekt 1 = User
Objetk 2 = Produkt

Verknüpfung: Ein User kann mehrere Produkte haben, und ein Produkt mehrer User.
Diese Verknüpfung soll jetzt spezialisiert werden:

Z.b. Ein user kann Produkt A kaufen, Produkt B verkaufen, Produkt C Ändern.

Die Art der Beziehung werde ich mit einem enum darstellen, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich das in Hibernate abbilde und persistiere.

Kann mir da einer helfen??


Danke im voraus!


----------



## HoaX (24. Nov 2008)

dafür brauchst du eine zwischentabelle "aktion"


----------



## GilbertGrape (24. Nov 2008)

dazu kannst du dir hier das Beispiel beziehungen-assoziationsklasse.zip runterladen. Das finde ich ganz anschaulich.


----------

